# The Podcast Directories



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This wee's Tuesday Blog doesn't have a musical theme and illustration, but rather *75*.

Starting on April 1st 2011, I have produces a new music montage almost every week - as of last Friday, I had 83. In a shameless bit of self-promotion, I wanted to provide TCers with a detailed directory of my first 75 music montages - nearly *100 hours *of music, all of which is accessible anytime on the Internet Archive.

The *Podcast directory *provides links to the montages and to the commentary (in French and English) I wrote for each musical theme. Some themes constitute larger arcs, spanning several similar themes.

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/136904187/Montage-List-(1-75)

A separate *Works directory* provides a consolidated list of works featured within the montages - over 450 in all - organized in alphabetical order of their composers.

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/136904203/Montages-and-Works-(1-75)

Click here for an Excel workbook that contains both directories, for you to do sorts, seaches, etc.

Back next week with another instalment of _Once Upon the Internet_.

*December 7th 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Brandenburg Perspectives - Part I" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more December 7 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

